# 42 Draft Designs intake



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I got an intake from 42 Draft Designs over the weekend and I am honestly impressed!http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html


I am a DIY kind of guy with all the equipment to make stuff and I'm overly picky about parts that go in my car because of the abuse that I put it through and the performance I expect from it! Most of the time I build my own stuff if the products out on the market are not meeting my expectations (camber plates for the platform, DV valve etc) 

However, I know my limitations and when a company is pushing the envelope and making serious parts for the platform, they deserve the recognition. The enginnering behind this intake is amazing and the craftmanship behind it, is not what you typically see on simple intake systems.
And like most parts that are well thought off, designed and tested, it delivers! 

I bolted the intake today and was seriously shocked that there was power to be made from midrange- up over my open cone filter bolted on the maf housing ( I had the big mama foot long filter that all the racers swear by). The velocity stacked design works and for me it opened things up from 4000 rpm to redline, probably where the increasing airflow had trouble making their way in without increased turbulence. 

I recommend this intake to anyone that want a well built intake that also does what it's suppose to do (increase airflow and power). Thanks 42 Draft Designs for making kick ass products for our cars and for giving me the oportunity to try them in punishing motorsports conditions(not many companies are that confident on the products they make):beer::beer::beer:.

*
I had to use longer bolts because I run a larger s4 maf housing*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Really impressed with this part. Hoping they make one for the 3.2.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Have been considering this to replace the VTDA currently on the car....good review.

Joe


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been on the fence about this for a little while. I've had a couple different intakes over the years and I've gone back to factory every time due to, 1.) stupid noise, 2.) stupid design, or 3.) both. After reading this thread I think I'm gonna give it a go. +1 to 42 Draft Designs for their selection and quality.:thumbup:

Max, hows that massive DV sound through this intake?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Have been considering this to replace the VTDA currently on the car....good review.
> 
> Joe


Go for it Joe, the vtda has good resale value so you won't loose! Trust me, Steve's stuff is *great* but this intake is another step above in engineering and power potential. Flow wise, the 42 DD intake is remarkable (filter and velocity stack size really let things flow with no compromise). On the kind of beast you are building, this will free things up and let the engine breath like it always should have in the upper rpm. Tell [email protected] 42DD Madmax sent you!
I'll e-mail you maf readings that show the flow improvements in my car from 4500 rpm and up!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

SteveCJr said:


> I've been on the fence about this for a little while. I've had a couple different intakes over the years and I've gone back to factory every time due to, 1.) stupid noise, 2.) stupid design, or 3.) both. After reading this thread I think I'm gonna give it a go. +1 to 42 Draft Designs for their selection and quality.:thumbup:
> 
> Max, hows that massive DV sound through this intake?


For me, the noise didn't change since I was already running a big open filter.
If anyone is coming from a stock air box or a sheilded filter the DV will be obviously more audible. I have learned to tune out the DV sound over time, just like tuning out bad music at work or the wife ranting about me spending too much time posting on forums:laugh:!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

madmax199 said:


> Go for it Joe, the vtda has good resale value so you won't loose! Trust me, Steve's stuff is *great* but this intake is another step above in engineering and power potential. Flow wise, the 42 DD intake is remarkable (filter and velocity stack size really let things flow with no compromise). On the kind of beast you are building, this will free things up and let the engine breath like it always should have in the upper rpm. Tell [email protected] 42DD Madmax sent you!
> I'll e-mail you maf readings that show the flow improvements in my car from 4500 rpm and up!


I just might and put the stocker back in for now. I would love to see those readings...
I will have to wait u til the VTDA sells but you are right....shouldn't be hard. I have been super impressed with all the stuff that I have gotten from 42DD thus far! 

By the way dude...sitting in the OBX now...car ran great coming down and out of a full 2.5 gal tank of W/M mix....only used 2/3 of the tank the whole way down (585 mi) . So...that is a great return on the mod vs. Economy and power. 

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Max for the review  We thought you would like it! We will be making some different versions of this for other cars in the future and the S4 is possibility, no promises yet but we may make something that will bolt directly up to the S4 MAF you currently run just like it would normally bolt the the stock 225 MAF. 

Enjoy! Can't wait to see some actual tests done on your car to see what gains can be had with your monster :thumbup:


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Max for the review  We thought you would like it! We will be making some different versions of this for other cars in the future and the S4 is possibility, no promises yet but we may make something that will bolt directly up to the S4 MAF you currently run just like it would normally bolt the the stock 225 MAF.
> 
> Enjoy! Can't wait to see some actual tests done on your car to see what gains can be had with your monster :thumbup:


Any plans on designing one for the 3.2 Audi TT? :heart:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

this things looks great and have been planning on picking one up, just dint have the money at waterfest
and madmax, ur running a stock TIP??


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> this things looks great and have been planning on picking one up, just dint have the money at waterfest
> and madmax, ur running a stock TIP??


Yes, I still rock the stock TIP! I have plans to fab a metal tip but haven't been able to find time to tackle the project. The reason for not going with an aftermarket tip is because I want to plumb 2 nipples as close to turbo as possible for strong vacuum sources even when the car is in boost. Those vacuum sources will be routed to the brake vacuum assist so there is always vaccum to assist braking(I left foot brake when racing and the pedal is serioulsy hard when you use both brake and throttle at the same time) :beer:


*OH, while we're talking about brakes, the stupid ecu in the TT cuts fuel when there's too much brake/throttle overlap. I have learn to play with its limit over time but if anyone knows a solution, beside going drive by cable, let a brother know ! *


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Let off the gas completely, THEN brake, then back on the gas. No idea if this works in standard turbo files, but worked great for brake boosting on my big turbo GTI ECU. Or, unplug your brake light switch while racing, I believe that works also. Also, I don't know how it would work out, and it defeats the purpose of this thread , but why not ditch the MAF and fab a smaller velocity stack and screen for the turbo inlet. This also worked great (with no filter or screen :laugh when I used to drag race on the K03S, but that was before E85 and injector scaling became popular, so I don't know how it would affect your fueling.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Let off the gas completely, THEN brake, then back on the gas. No idea if this works in standard turbo files, but worked great for brake boosting on my big turbo GTI ECU. Or, unplug your brake light switch while racing, I believe that works also. Also, I don't know how it would work out, and it defeats the purpose of this thread , but why not ditch the MAF and fab a smaller velocity stack and screen for the turbo inlet. This also worked great (with no filter or screen :laugh when I used to drag race on the K03S, but that was before E85 and injector scaling became popular, so I don't know how it would affect your fueling.


I tried unpluging the brake light switch and it did not work too well, there is some kind of limp mode that cuts fuel with any % of brake/throttle overlap with the switch off. With the switch connected, at least it allows some overlap up to a point but still frustrating. The "off the gas-brake-back on again" sequence works but for the kind of racing I'm doing it would kill the whole purpose of left foot braking(not having to let off the gas when braking to keep the turbo and engine in the powerband).

As for the intake, you have to remember I still daily drive it and I'm not trailering the TT yet! I need to have the MAF for various reasons (Maf based water injection and the whole tune is around the maf setup etc.) Another thing to keep in mind is that this 42 DD intake is close to being as efficient as a stack on the turbo inlet with no filter. The last time I tested a dry cone filter, the drop was less than an inch of water(didn't use mercury), so having a filter is not where the pressure drop is. The bends, maf housing ID restriction and the factory box are where the flow restrictions are and all that is adressed with the execption of a better/smoother pipe to the turbo.:beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Now we just need a group buy to go along with this nice write up


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Max, in Maestro you can dial out the throttle cut when the brake pedal is applied. :beer:

Nice to see you went the 42 DD for the intake. Really is a nice setup, performed great @ Limerock unlike the normal cone that tends to choke up on long straight acceleration.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Now we just need a group buy to go along with this nice write up


Second this


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> Yes, I still rock the stock TIP! I have plans to fab a metal tip but haven't been able to find time to tackle the project. The reason for not going with an aftermarket tip is because I want to plumb 2 nipples as close to turbo as possible for strong vacuum sources even when the car is in boost. Those vacuum sources will be routed to the brake vacuum assist so there is always vaccum to assist braking(I left foot brake when racing and the pedal is serioulsy hard when you use both brake and throttle at the same time) :beer:
> 
> 
> *OH, while we're talking about brakes, the stupid ecu in the TT cuts fuel when there's too much brake/throttle overlap. I have learn to play with its limit over time but if anyone knows a solution, beside going drive by cable, let a brother know ! *


great write up.. I have a stg2 180fwd in which i have steves vtda and mofo on and was planning on doing the same thing with the wifes 225 roadster but this seems to be better. So w the s4 maf, it bolts directly up to the stock tip then? no attachments manufactured? diff maf sensor? also what tune are you running? and any specific year (b5?) I may consider doing this as well...


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> *Max, in Maestro you can dial out the throttle cut when the brake pedal is applied. :beer:*Nice to see you went the 42 DD for the intake. Really is a nice setup, performed great @ Limerock unlike the normal cone that tends to choke up on long straight acceleration.


Yet another reason besides unlimited tuning possibility, launch control capability and emission delete to go Maestro! As I said in the past, Maestro is the only software for the 1.8t that's worth spending money on IMO :beer:!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

murTTer said:


> great write up.. I have a stg2 180fwd in which i have steves vtda and mofo on and was planning on doing the same thing with the wifes 225 roadster but this seems to be better. So w the s4 maf, it bolts directly up to the stock tip then? no attachments manufactured? diff maf sensor? also what tune are you running? and any specific year (b5?) I may consider doing this as well...


You can't go wrong wit the 42 DD intake when performance is the goal! I'm not knocking Steve's stuff, he made a very good intake that served a lot of members well but this 42 DD intake has all the features to make air intake as free flowing as possible(the goal in force induction)-plus the craftmanship is unmatched.

John can comment on having the intake fit with modified Maf housings but it's built to work with the OEM housing and the fit is perfect. In my case, it only took longer bolts and an o-ring to fit the S4 3" housing (part # 078 906 461B). I run a stock sensor and fuel is adjusted with Unisetting(flash is a GIAC):beer:!


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> You can't go wrong wit the 42 DD intake when performance is the goal! I'm not knocking Steve's stuff, he made a very good intake that served a lot of members well but this 42 DD intake has all the features to make air intake as free flowing as possible(the goal in force induction)-plus the craftmanship is unmatched.
> 
> John can comment on having the intake fit with modified Maf housings but it's built to work with the OEM housing and the fit is perfect. In my case, it only took longer bolts and an o-ring to fit the S4 3" housing (part # 078 906 461B). I run a stock sensor and fuel is adjusted with Unisetting(flash is a GIAC):beer:!


Good to know, thanks for the info! are you running a 3bar fpr still? or did you goto a 4? Sorry for all the questions, just curious. I ask bc I know with the modshack stuff he suggests a 4bar, just wondering if this is the same.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

murTTer said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info! are you running a 3bar fpr still? or did you goto a 4? Sorry for all the questions, just curious. I ask bc I know with the modshack stuff he suggests a 4bar, just wondering if this is the same.


I run 3 bar of fuel pressure to allow more headroom safety for boost on the stock fuel rail(90 psi max). All the fueling adjustments is done via the fuel adaptation channels with unisetting.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

been hearing nothing but good about this intake. does it come with the velocity stack? if theres a group buy im 100% down


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes sir, there is a huge 6" OD, 18.85" perimeter, CNC machined velocity stack hiding inside of the k&n filter!

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html#


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Its pretty easy to read the ECU file, if you know where you are looking the edits to do the same things maestro does aren't too hard. I am still in the learning process so I cannot be a reference.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> Its pretty easy to read the ECU file, if you know where you are looking the edits to do the same things maestro does aren't too hard. I am still in the learning process so I cannot be a reference.


I know it's fairly easy to just read with winols, finding the right code to modify and dealing with check sum is different story. As far as I know there is not a free/open software that has a map finding feature so you have reverse engineer everything from scratch or cheat and copy/steal somebody's file and compare it to stock to see where the changes were made and do your own.
I am currently working with somebody so I can enable the two step launch control on the TT but our version of the me7 is that much different that it will require some work.

The kind of work required to have all the capability of maestro make it the easier choice and it's much more user friendly(logging capability and every single map fully open can turn any " tooner" 
into a tuner)

I haven't been on Neftmoto for a while, maybe some stuff have been cracked that I don't know about? If you know something, please share:!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

madmax199 said:


> I haven't been on Neftmoto for a while, maybe some stuff have been cracked that I don't know about? If you know something, please share:!


use tuner pro and get the definition files off of Nefmoto. I am still learning.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Th*



ejg3855 said:


> use tuner pro and get the definition files off of Nefmoto. I am still learning.


Yeah, but it makes things soooo complicated to have a software to read and flash, another to find definitions and make changes and yet a third one to log the changes made. Tuning can become a nightmare when there is so much tweaking needed to have a solid tune. Again at this point Maestro remains the best option until true free open source is available for this stupid ecu


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

really? I mean its not that hard to have 3 windows open.

we have always been logging with vag-com so that no different, for the $899 that maestro is I can handle alt-tabbing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

We are currently running 10% off until August 14th on our entire product line (including these intakes )


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently running 10% off until August 14th on our entire product line (including these intakes )


How does one get this 10% off? I just checked the 42DD website and saw nada pertaining to it. I already have the intake, now I'm scoping out the turbo back.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

96AAAjetta said:


> How does one get this 10% off? I just checked the 42DD website and saw nada pertaining to it. I already have the intake, now I'm scoping out the turbo back.


http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Specials_ep_36-1.html

That link should have the information on the coupon codes :thumbup:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Malant said:


> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Specials_ep_36-1.html
> 
> That link should have the information on the coupon codes :thumbup:


Good call. i didnt even see the tab up top.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently running 10% off until August 14th on our entire product line (including these intakes )


Sure, you give us this sale 2 days after I buy one

Edit: Sigh, just realized the sale was going on when I ordered it, but was unaware of it. Would have saved me $46.16:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

SteveCJr said:


> Sure, you give us this sale 2 days after I buy one
> 
> Edit: Sigh, just realized the sale was going on when I ordered it, but was unaware of it. Would have saved me $46.16:banghead:


PM Sent :thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

John, you're the best:beer:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently running 10% off until August 14th on our entire product line (including these intakes )


Nice, 42 DD is where it's at! 
Thanks again John!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Quit making me spend money before I "need" to... :thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Received it in the mail today. You weren't kidding when you said it was a huge filter. lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveCJr said:


> Received it in the mail today. You weren't kidding when you said it was a huge filter. lol


Truck sized


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

SteveCJr said:


> Received it in the mail today. You weren't kidding when you said it was a huge filter. lol


Yup, and a flow increase that matches the filter size too!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

madmax199 said:


> Yet another reason besides unlimited tuning possibility, launch control capability and emission delete to go Maestro! As I said in the past, Maestro is the only software for the 1.8t that's worth spending money on IMO :beer:!


Hey, when you started your thread on QW about what to buy next, I told you Maestro or bust 


Does anyone know what the overall dimensions of the filter and the heat shroud are? I'm not sure I could fit one of these into my engine bay...


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Hey, when you started your thread on QW about what to buy next, I told you Maestro or bust
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the overall dimensions of the filter and the heat shroud are? I'm not sure I could fit one of these into my engine bay...


I know you did, and it'll get done eventually:thumbup:. It just made more sense to get everything else optimized before the real tuning begins. I couldn't be happier with the transformation the parts from 42 DD made to the car from 4k and up where it use to fall flat on its face - when I add real high flow manifolds to the mix, this car is going to be lethal.

I will take the dimensions for you tomorrow :beer:!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeah, but where are those post WF dyno numbers?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, but where are those post WF dyno numbers?


Clutch can not hold the power anymore and is slipping now at wot:banghead:
I have a sick custom Kevlar clutch with 50% uprated pressure plate on sprungless full face disk built for me by Mark at Falcon clutch(btw this guy is the best around and can built custom clutch for anything, from my car to FFE 1000+ whp golf). I just need to have the racing funds open up for a new flywheel, master cylinder and install before I can hit the dyno again!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Master cylinder?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Master cylinder?


Clutch master, that I believe is a good idea to refresh when doing a clutch?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Semantics. I've always called the clutch cyl the slave and the brake cyl the master. As long as you are talking about the throw out bearing/cylinder combo inside the 02M bellhousing, then yes replace while the trans is out. :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Semantics. I've always called the clutch cyl the slave and the brake cyl the master. As long as you are talking about the throw out bearing/cylinder combo inside the 02M bellhousing, then yes replace while the trans is out. :thumbup:


Yup !


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

jbrehm;72786389
Does anyone know what the overall dimensions of the filter and the heat shroud are? I'm not sure I could fit one of these into my engine bay...[/QUOTE said:


> Jeremy, it's not really a square or rectangular but in relation to the car:
> Longitudinally 8"
> Transversely 9 " + a 1" bracket tab
> Height 9 "
> Maf Adapter in the back of filter 1.25"


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

42 would you be willing to make one of these to fit an APR stage 3+ MAF?


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

Dont want to high-jack this thread. But i figure that i would leave some comment on the P-flow from Neuspeed. I installed it this past weekend and "WOW WOW wee"! it is crazy the amount of air going thru the turbo. From the corckpit it sounds pure awesome at 3 rpm. Will be hunting for a BOV soon:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Max ever get that vagcom laptop to work?

If you need a hand during the week I'm around and can even look at it remotely from work or home.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Hey Max ever get that vagcom laptop to work?
> 
> If you need a hand during the week I'm around and can even look at it remotely from work or home.


I haven't really tried after I got that error message, I haven't been home or driven the car since the day after WF.
I'll swing by home today and tell you what it's doing, when are you available this week?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Pretty much any day after work... I was going to visit your clutch place and Force Fed maybe today or tomorrow. Give me a ring later- would be easier to do logs with two people anyway!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Pretty much any day after work... I was going to visit your clutch place and Force Fed maybe today or tomorrow. Give me a ring later- would be easier to do logs with two people anyway!


At what time do you get out of work today and where should I meet you?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Some pics Installed: (with covers)

















Install was pretty Straight forward. Just a few things I would suggest to 42dd. Include with the instructions a part list With pictures of what's included. The velocity stack, heat shield, and filter are all self explanatory, but the average Joe (me) wont know the difference between a 1/4" washer and a 6mm washer. Also once everything was installed I go to plug my MAF sensor back in and it is a tight fit, having to tug and "stretch" the wire to get it to plug in. If the back of the velocity stack was rotated a little back instead of being level with the ground, it would have been easier. You can see what I mean in the first picture.

Have yet to test it to its potential yet. Trying to figure out this boost issue I'm having first. Sounds awesome at WOT, still trying to get used to it at part throttle as it can get a little annoying if you're trying to be stealthy.


----------



## mreakus (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, I can't praise 42 DD enough. Their parts are definitely high quality. Have their turbo back street series exhaust on my 20th and makes the sexiest from idle to WOT. 

As soon as I get my TT I plan on throwing the intake with the same exhaust setup as soon as possible.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

madmax199 said:


> Jeremy, it's not really a square or rectangular but in relation to the car:
> Longitudinally 8"
> Transversely 9 " + a 1" bracket tab
> Height 9 "
> Maf Adapter in the back of filter 1.25"


Thank you, sir :thumbup:


----------



## Djuss21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just orded mine, the discounts were much appreciated!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Any discounts coming up for black friday? 

Definitely liking this intake...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Check with 42DD. They are running a company-wide sale now.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> Some pics Installed: (with covers)


  
That is a TT engine bay? It looks identical to the MK4 bay, so why is it that 42 doesn't have a heat shield for the MK4 platform yet :sly:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

woodywoods86 said:


> That is a TT engine bay? It looks identical to the MK4 bay, so why is it that 42 doesn't have a heat shield for the MK4 platform yet :sly:


 because the TT 225 has a bigger MAF 
not sure if they designed a billet inlet adapter to the smaller mk4 MAF


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

1.8tipgls said:


> because the TT 225 has a bigger MAF
> not sure if they designed a billet inlet adapter to the smaller mk4 MAF


 I am running TT 225 everything under the hood in a MK4. I thought the heat sheild was the part that didn't fit but the bay setup looks the same.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

woodywoods86 said:


> I am running TT 225 everything under the hood in a MK4. I thought the heat sheild was the part that didn't fit but the bay setup looks the same.


 it should fit np 
engine bay is exactly the same


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Seriously, so I waited all this time for nothing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

that didn't occur to me either. But if you're running a modified Mk4 with a bigger MAF, the 42dd unit might just work.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

woodywoods86 said:


> Seriously, so I waited all this time for nothing!


 The only option I see is youll just have to get a TT.....MKIV's are lame anyway:laugh: 
JK but seriously


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> The only option I see is youll just have to get a TT.....MKIV's are lame anyway:laugh:
> JK but seriously










You make quite the point, buttt then I don't have a decent back seat or huge trunk. 



[email protected] said:


> that didn't occur to me either. But if you're running a modified Mk4 with a bigger MAF, the 42dd unit might just work.


 Calling John on monday!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

woodywoods86 said:


> You make quite the point, buttt then I don't have a decent back seat or huge trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling John on monday!!


 Usable space is over rated haha


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*awesome----- I love mine ------*



madmax199 said:


> I got an intake from 42 Draft Designs over the weekend and I am honestly impressed!http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html
> 
> 
> I am a DIY kind of guy with all the equipment to make stuff and I'm overly picky about parts that go in my car because of the abuse that I put it through and the performance I expect from it! Most of the time I build my own stuff if the products out on the market are not meeting my expectations (camber plates for the platform, DV valve etc)
> ...






















talk to me ....... [email protected] 

Happy as you are really tough on stuff..... I do mean in a good way.......


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

RonN said:


> 42 would you be willing to make one of these to fit an APR stage 3+ MAF?


Anyone?


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

RonN said:


> Anyone?




can we get picture of engine bay.. see what we are dealing with......


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What maf do they use?


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

RonN said:


> Anyone?


2nded (got it in the shopping cart, waiting in this info.)



WhanAB said:


> can we get picture of engine bay.. see what we are dealing with......


APR Stage3+ MAF plugs onto the stock airbox, but they may supply a different TIP with the Stag3+ kit vs their standard TIP. The MAF is metal, so modding is a huge PITA

I can provide measurements.
I figured it fits, but now that I look closer. it may not 
The TIP goes onto the black part towards the back (not the silver part at the front of the pic)

The following (bad) picture comes from their site @ 
http://www.goapr.com/products/about_tvs3plus.html










The air horn goes onto that lip but is removable

*Please let me know if this will work with the 42DD, I am ready to buy Money in Hand*


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Update of MAF housing in stock airbox using ST3+ TIP

*Will the 42DD intake work??*


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't see why it wouldn't work! The two MAF bolting tabs are properly spaced to mate the 42 DD billet adapter and that's the most important thing. It looks, from the pic of the Stage 3 housing bolted to the stock airbox, that it should be a direct bolt-on fit. As far as proper OD on the APR MAF housing to get an o-ring seal on the 42 DD adapter, this can be easily solved with a different thickness o-ring or some light machining (if needed). The pictures I posted on the original post in page one of this thread, was actually done while mating a much larger S4 MAF (3" ID) to the 42 DD intake. So, it's not that difficult to make it fit with pretty much any MAF housing under 3" ID. :beer:


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah the APR MAF is a direct bolt on, no mods needed for the airbox.
BUT as you can see in my pic from APR site, the MAF housing has a flange section (silver in the pic) that attaches a horn... Im wondering how that would work with the billet part.
But I guess the stock housing has a horn too?

Anyone have pics of the inside of the billet adapter?


----------

